# replacement skids for Craftsman Snowblower



## jimmy3795 (Feb 3, 2020)

Bought replacement skids for my 2 stage Craftsman snowblower and when I went to re install the one bolt goes in fine but the 2nd bolt doesn't line up. Any suggestions ? I bought the model number of skid that was off the original set.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Measure the distance between the centers of the 2 holes. What is the length?


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

Jimmy, welcome to the forum. Attaching skids is about as simple as you suspect it is. Line up the new and old skids and see if the holes line up. If not, contact the retailer. If they do line up align the old one to the snowblower, then do the same with the new one.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Jimmy,

When buying skids, you want to make sure the hole centers are the same. You can either modify the ones you have, or return them for the proper size.


----------

